# rebuilt ECM



## randypape (Jun 24, 2009)

hello I'm changing out an ECM and was wondering what can i expect when i try to start it. i've heard that it might need some kind of programming,but will it run and start. this was diagnosed as a bad ECM in my son's 2000 sentra,so we're getting his rebuilt. thanks for any info. Randy


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I think what you have been told is that the ECM adjusts as it is running and stores those values.
yes it will default to factory setting when you remove the power for several hours. I have done this on several B14's to clear codes. No problems when re-starting.
I am surprised you are getting one re-built, I would of thought a used one would be fine.


----------

